# Strength Training For The FMS Patient



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This was posted to the Co-Cure list:************************************************Strength Training for the Person with Fibromyalgia* By Brittany Evans, Matthew Romeling, Martha Cross and Daniel S. Rooks, PhD Division of Rheumatology, Beth Israel Deaconess Medical Center Exercise helps break the chronic pain cycle associated with fibromyalgia syndrome (FMS) by improving fitness and functional levels, relieving physical and emotional stress, and boosting oneï¿½s confidence and self-esteem. While you probably have heard a lot about the benefits of aerobic exercise, you may be wondering about strength training. Women at risk of osteoporosis commonly hear about including strength training activities in an exercise program. Should a person with fibromyalgia perform strength training activities? Is it safe? Will this type of exercise hurt you? In the following article, we will answer these commonly asked questions and describe how you can include basic strength training activities in your exercise regimen. Read this article at http://fmaware.org/fmOnlineNewsletter/2005...le_strength.htm [AOL: Here]


----------

